# Wax Scraping



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Nope. It'll only slow you down. Trust me on that one, I tried it, and it sucked donkey nuts. I ended up going back and scraping the extra wax off.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

You want that shit as smooth as a Brazilian Bikini models ass lubed in baby oil.


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

mpdsnowman said:


> If you think you have scraped enough....you havnt keep going. It takes me at least a half hour to get all mine off.


I scrape until nothing comes off anymore. Then buff with a green scrubbing pad. After run your hand down the length of the board and polish out any points that make your hand sort of stick to the board.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2007)

Okay thnx guys, which needs me to my next question: How good are those like roll-on speedstick things that your supposed to put on after you wax?


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

NJ SHREDDER 28 said:


> Okay thnx guys, which needs me to my next question: How good are those like roll-on speedstick things that your supposed to put on after you wax?


Crap. Unless you really need that extra umph of speed for some reason, or you forgot to hot wax the night before.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2007)

Buying rub on wax is as good as putting your money in the garbage can.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

mike1two said:


> Buying rub on wax is as good as putting your money in the garbage can.


How do you really feel about rub on wax? :laugh: 

I agree that it's use is minimal at best. I think snowolf has it pegged. If the snow is sticking to your board (probably due to not waxing), it is a good thing to slap on. Basically you get one run out of it. I use it in the spring all the time. I carry rub on wax in the spring while I am touring. Quite frequently the skin glue tends to make my base a bit sticky after I pull them off of my ski's. So I'll put the board together and use the rub on to help me out on the ride down. Good for one run, lather, rinse, repeat.


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

Oh yeah, money on Snowolf! I carry Swix rub-on but only in the spring. And for those of you that don't know, we don't really have a spring here in Edmonton. It's really just winter and summer with a heavy emphasis on winter. So when stuff gets slushy and the dirt is starting to poke through and mess up the base, I use rub-on wax.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Slaughterhouse said:


> Oh yeah, money on Snowolf! I carry Swix rub-on but only in the spring. And for those of you that don't know, we don't really have a spring here in Edmonton. It's really just winter and summer with a heavy emphasis on winter. So when stuff gets slushy and the dirt is starting to poke through and mess up the base, I use rub-on wax.


HAHAHAHA. Whacky weather, it'll be nice and solid in the morning, and have puddles everywhere by noon, with the odd shower tossed in. Another solution to the spring issue is to use a bit of dish soap on the base, though if you are environmentally friendly, probably not the best way to go.


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

boarderaholic said:


> HAHAHAHA. Whacky weather, it'll be nice and solid in the morning, and have puddles everywhere by noon, with the odd shower tossed in. Another solution to the spring issue is to use a bit of dish soap on the base, though if you are environmentally friendly, probably not the best way to go.


Yeah! The weirdest was last season. Temperature dropped to about -25 on the ground but the temperature in the sky was around -2. This caused a rain which froze at eye level and it felt like I was in a sandblast chamber. It compounded when you raced down the hill. I thought my face was bleeding after the second run. Fucking Edmonton!


----------

